# MERM List of Tables for TFS Topics



## Sheshtawy (Aug 3, 2017)

I found myself having to go through the tables in the MERM trying to find a certain value quite a lot (e.g. pipe fittings loss coefficients, ideal combustion of dry air, pumping power in kW and HP, etc.), so I decided to make a list of tables for all the chapters related to the new TFS exam. Is anyone interested in such a list? Will that be ok with the PPI folks?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 4, 2017)

Making a personal cheat sheet of MERM tables is something test takers do fairly often.  I don't see a reason why PPI would care unless  you try to sell it as an add-on to the MERM.

On a side note, by the time I was done studying I knew where all those tables/formulas were anyway so you may find the table becomes less important.  Also, for pump power conversions, and any other unit conversions, you really should pick up a copy of Lindeburg's Unit Conversion book.


----------



## Sheshtawy (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you! I already have Lindeburg's Unit Conversion book as well. I just meant if someone wants the list here, I can send it to them.


----------



## Flluterly (Aug 15, 2017)

Sheshtawy, would you please send it to me? Thank you.


----------



## nirvick (Aug 24, 2017)

can you please send it to me? thank you


----------



## Sheshtawy (Aug 24, 2017)

nirvick said:


> can you please send it to me? thank you


What's your email address?


----------



## ericjiangpsu (Aug 26, 2017)

please send me a copy [email protected]

thank you very much! very appreciate your sharing!


----------



## nirvick (Sep 5, 2017)

[email protected]

thank you


----------



## Sheshtawy (Sep 5, 2017)

You're welcome! Should be in your inbox.


----------



## Vancouver BC Canada P.Eng. (Sep 10, 2017)

Please send it to me as well Sheshtawy [email protected] Thank you very much.


----------



## bernie (Sep 13, 2017)

Could I got a copy as well? Email is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Sheshtawy (Sep 13, 2017)

Should be in your inboxes guys.


----------

